

Flowdock Tries to Help Turn Conversation to Knowledge - enra
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/flowdock_tries_to_help_turn_conversation_to_knowle.php

======
colinplamondon
We've moved 100% to Flowdock over the past week and I couldn't recommend it
more highly. It's casual with normal chat, but it let's you get important
emails out to everyone with a quick forward.

Bug report from a customer? Forward with a tag of bug and the version number
you're working on. Someone mention a great idea in chat? Tag the chat message.
Status works great, chat works gre,t forwarding works great it's just a
fantastic system that beats the hell out of all the alternatives. Campfire +
Yammer on steroids.

